# fishing day break



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

Just wondering what fish people target most at day break, also is it worth fishin.I talked to a couple guys yesterday one said there is mostly bass but another guy said its mostly trout,any info will be much appreciate. Thank in advance.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Depends on where you are.


----------



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

I fished the south end all the way up to the concrete channel on the west side of the lake with no ssuccess and I hardly even seen blue gill.I did see a couple small large mouth thats it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I believe he was asking the name of water, lake, river, pond, or fish hatchery?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Critter said:


> I believe he was asking the name of water, lake, river, pond, or fish hatchery?


I believe he is fishing the lake at DayBreak community in South Jordan.


----------



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

Oquirrh lake (day break) is where im talking about.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

tumblweedkilla said:


> Oquirrh lake (day break) is where im talking about.


Last May my grandson skipped school one day and he and his buddy went there and caught a few bluegill but they were all small and they threw them all back. I've heard there are catfish in there but I've never fished there. Going to give it a try in the next month or two and see if I can land some cats for a good fry.


----------



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

I was also told by a guy that there is cats in there hes was fishing for them when i talked to him,he did say the biggest one he caught there was around 3 pounds,but there average one was a pound or two.


----------

